# Anordnung Textfelder untereinander?



## Pago83 (25. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte, dass die Textfelder auf dem Panel alle untereinander angeordnet werden. Wie muss der Code dafür aussehen?

Bis jetzt sieht er so aus:


```
frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		
		JPanel leftPanel = new JPanel();
		JPanel rightPanel = new JPanel();
		
		JTree tree = new JTree();
		leftPanel.add(tree);
				
		JTextField parkName 		= new JTextField(20);
		JTextField facilityType 	= new JTextField(20);
		JTextField facilityNumber 	= new JTextField(20);
		JTextField type 			= new JTextField(20);
		JTextField serialNumber 	= new JTextField(20);
		JTextField ipAddress 		= new JTextField(20);
	
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("Parkname:"));
		rightPanel.add(parkName);
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("Anlagentyp:"));
		rightPanel.add(facilityType);
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("Anlagennummer:"));
		rightPanel.add(facilityNumber);
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("Typ:"));
		rightPanel.add(type);
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("Seriennummer:"));
		rightPanel.add(serialNumber);
		rightPanel.add(new JLabel("IP-Adresse:"));
		rightPanel.add(ipAddress);
				
		frame.getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.WEST,leftPanel);
		frame.getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.CENTER, rightPanel);
		frame.setVisible(true);
```

Habe schon etwas mit dem FillLayout hantiert, bekomme es aber einfach nicht hin.


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Componenten untereinander? Hört sich für mcih ganz nach nem Fall für das GridLayout an


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

Pago will so etwas wie eine Eingabemaske erstellen.

Ich glaube, da kommt er um das GridbagLayout nicht herum.

Oder gibt es da einen _einfacheren_ Layoutmanager?

(Ich kenne mich mit mit diesen _neumodischen SchnickSchnack_(  ), wie
BoxLayout, FormLayout, ... (noch) nicht aus)


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

GridBagLayout ist schlimm (ich duck mich jetzt schonmal, bevor André ausholt  ), deutlich komfortaber ist das Table bzw. FormLayout (besonders das FormLayout  ).


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Ich kenne mich mit mit diesen _neumodischen SchnickSchnack_(  ), wie
> BoxLayout, FormLayout, ... (noch) nicht aus)


BoxLayout gibt's schon seit Java Urzeiten  :bae:


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na klar doch. Darum ist es ja auch in javax.swing.* zu finden
und nicht in java.awt.*

Wahrscheinlich haben Wildcard und ich verschiedene
Vorstellungen der Bedeutung von _Urzeiten_.  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

1.3 ist für mich seit Urzeiten.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.3 ist für mich seit Urzeiten.



Junger Hüpfer...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Junger Hüpfer...


Alter Sack...


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Tjoa, ich hab mit Java 5 angefangen zu lernen, von daher ist für mich alles älter als Java 5 älter als ne Urzeit


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tjoa, ich hab mit Java 5 angefangen zu lernen, von daher ist für mich alles älter als Java 5 älter als ne Urzeit



Dann halt dich gefälligst raus, wenn sich Erwachsene Beleidigungen an den Kopf werfen.

Oder um es mit meiner Lieblingsanmache zu sagen:



			
				Leroy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werd' du erst mal so alt, wie du aussiehst. Dann kannst du mitreden..


----------



## Pago83 (25. Apr 2007)

Habe die Textfelder jetzt untereinander mithilfe eines GridLayouts.

Neues Problem:

1. Die jeweiligen Labels sind viel zu weit entfernt von den Textfeldern.

2. Die Textfelder sind viel zu groß

Wie ändere ich den Abstand der Labels zu den Textfeldern und die Größe der Textfelder selbst?


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

Pago83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe die Textfelder jetzt untereinander mithilfe eines _GridLayouts_.
> Neues Problem:
> 1. Die jeweiligen Labels sind viel zu weit entfernt von den Textfeldern.
> 2. Die Textfelder sind viel zu groß
> ...



Hähäh. Hab' ich's nicht prophezeit?

Aber Schluß mit Schadenfreude.

Wenn ich mal wieder eine Eingabemaske erstellen muß,
würde ich mich auf jeden Fall in das FormLayout einarbeiten.

Das unsägliche GridBagLayout (Sorry @ André Uhres   ) werde
ich auf unbestimmte Zeit ignorieren...


----------



## tini (25. Apr 2007)

Nur so zur Information: 
Es gibt einen (nicht gerade kleinen) Unterschied: GridLayout != GridBagLayout

Und das GridLayout ist ziemlich gut zu handhaben.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Mit dem SpringLayout wärs auch noch möglich oO


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2007)

tini hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das GridLayout ist ziemlich gut zu handhaben.



... und sieht auch dementsprechend aus


----------



## tini (25. Apr 2007)

Was hat denn ein LayoutManager mit dem Aussehen zu tun?
Der ordnet doch nur die Komponenten an. Wie sie aussehen, kannst du ja selbst festlegen (Stichwort: LookAndFeel).

Du kannst aber auch jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt!  :wink:


----------

